# Tavira - Long Term Rental



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

Long term let required in the Tavira area - 8 months min but will consider longer - to start mid October 
Villa - Townhouse - 2 beds min - will consider a 3 bed property - suitable apartments may also be an option.
In or near town - not remote.
Garden and or outside space.
Pool or use of a pool.
Fully fitted out and modern furnishings.
We can look after pool - garden and small maintenance jobs.

/SNIP/


----------

